# Radial Arm Saw Manual needed



## DAlnB (Oct 20, 2007)

I Bought a Craftsman 10" Radial Arm saw at an estate sale but find it is more complicated than I realized. I need an owner’s manual for it if anyone has one they no longer need. It is a Craftsman 10" model 113.19775 radial arm saw. It is old but it runs and seems to be in pretty good shape except for the table top which is missing. [email protected]


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you contact Sears regarding a user manual.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

You can go to Sears web site and follow the links to the information on the saw, and a manual will be in the parts list. Best thing you can do with that saw is sell it to someone else, unless you are comfortable with it. Not saying it isn't a good saw, what I am pointing out is the RAS's are not the safest saw to use, in this day and age of compound miter saws.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 26, 2007)

hello DALnB,here is alink to a seller with a manual its not the exact model number but he has other manuals so if that one is no good you could contact him and ask.:thumbsup: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OZ-CRAFTSMAN-...ryZ25281QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a 1970s Craftsman RAS, and I was impressed with how easy it was to get parts from Sears for it. I'd be suprised if they didn't have your manual.

RAS are still handy in furnituremaking, so I wouldn't discount them completely. Hard to cross-cut a 20" 16/4 board with anything else. True that for construction a SCMS is more appropriate though.


----------



## Tomworker (Nov 20, 2007)

That guy that is selling that manual on eBay actually has a website with all of his manuals. The radial arm saw you are referring is at the following link:

http://ozarkwoodworker.com/item/craftsman-10-inch-radial-arm-saw-11329003-manual/

Hope that helps,

Tom


----------



## cat44 (Oct 13, 2006)

i've got the same saw, i can scan the manual if you still need it.


----------

